# Hilfe beim senden  und empfangen



## TRunKX (18. Aug 2005)

```
public class listenService implements Runnable
{
	private String host = " localhost";
                // unnötig
	private int port = 3141;
                // damit das ganze dynamisch wird
	private String message;
                // Die Nachricht die empfangen werden soll und wieder zurück soll
	public listenService ()
	{
		Thread lS = new Thread (this);
                                // Ein Thjread entsteht er soll hören was der Client sagt
		lS.start();
                                // Lauf NEGER!!!
	}
	

	public void run()
	{
		try
		{
			ServerSocket server = new ServerSocket (port);
			Socket client = server.accept();
			
			BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader(client.getInputStream()));
                                                // Der nötige buffered reader
			BufferedWriter wr = new BufferedWriter (new OutputStreamWriter(client.getOutputStream()));
                                                // und der Writer
		
			message = br.readLine();
			// Ich empfange
			System.out.println(message);
			//ich zeige an
			wr.write(message);
                                                //ich sende ... oder auch nicht.
		}
		catch ( Exception e)
		{
			System.out.println("Fehler:" + e);
		}
		
	}
	

}
```

Leute  schaut euhc das mal an ich will nur wissen ob das so funktionieren müsste und ob der Thread darauf wartet zu empfangen und das beliebig oft... Soll ja der Server sein!


----------



## Orillion (18. Aug 2005)

Du solltest noch eine Schleife einbauen, damit der Server nicht nach einem Client sich beendet.


```
while (active)  // <-- !!!
{
         Socket client = server.accept();
         
         BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader(client.getInputStream()));
  
         BufferedWriter wr = new BufferedWriter (new OutputStreamWriter(client.getOutputStream()));
  
      
         message = br.readLine();
         System.out.println(message);
         wr.write(message);
         client.close();
  
}
```


----------



## TRunKX (18. Aug 2005)

JA cool! Jetzt geht es ... danke!!!!!


----------

